# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Diet after steroid cycle?

## Dalle

Hi guys...

I have just finish of a cycle with Test Enanthate and EQ for 14 weeks, I'm on HCG as we speak, and starting on nolvadex 10 days from now.. 
My fat "storage" is a bit high 22 % So I really want to get ripped before the sommer comes, or at least get at bit more ripped.. I have talked with a BB trainer and he told me that I could easily start cutting down already without worring about muschle loss, of course I will loose a bit when I'm dieting but not more than I would normally loose.
What are your experience with this? 

Sorry for my english guys..

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

first off, you shouldnt be on any AAS with bodyfat that high. 
secondly, start cutting anytime you want....check the how to get cut sticky in the top of the diet forum & start hittin the cardio..walking on the treadmill on an incline at about 3.5 speed for AT LEAST 30mins a day will conserve muscle by keeping your heart rate at about 65% of its max & still burn optimal fat.....good luck.........

welcome to AR.

----------


## Prada

Wait untill your PCT is done, keep training hard and eating well. When you feel back to normal and things are stable then start cutting. Naturally you will already look leaner when shedding the bloat when your cycle is over.

----------


## Dalle

Okay thanks for your advice guys, I think I will start cutting next week, but not to hard my calorie intake will not be to low...
I've read the how to get cut sticky, very good reading but I have one question. When you guys measure chicken you say 1 oz for example, and for rice you say 1 cup, how much is that? If you know it in grams i would be grateful.. I'm from Denmark so these measurements are yakediyak for me:-D

----------


## naturalsux

> Okay thanks for your advice guys, I think I will start cutting next week, but not to hard my calorie intake will not be to low...
> I've read the how to get cut sticky, very good reading but I have one question. When you guys measure chicken you say 1 oz for example, and for rice you say 1 cup, how much is that? If you know it in grams i would be grateful.. I'm from Denmark so these measurements are yakediyak for me:-D



here you go. http://www.metric-conversions.org/we...s-to-grams.htm

----------


## Dalle

Uhh, thank you very much, just what I needed:-D

----------

